

Bitcasa Offers Infinite Storage for $100 - citizenkeys
http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/06/technology/innovation/bitcasa-cloud-storage

======
citizenkeys
The secret is MD5 hashes on all the files. If you upload a file and the MD5
hash matches another file, then instead of storing the file you're effectively
just storing a symlink to the original version of the file.

